# blood tests



## monique46 (Jun 8, 2015)

what other blood test are used to diagnose thyroid cancer?? i had some test and the doc claimed they are normal but mut my tsh is stilllow now I will be getting a comp cbc and a cbc diff/plt plus TSH 3rd generation so what does all that mean???


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thyroid cancer cannot be diagnosed with blood tests. It has to be diagnosed with a biopsy.

Elevated thyroglobulin can be a hint of thyca when you're talking blood tests, but if you have an autoimmune disease, you can also have Tg.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Thyroid cancer cannot be diagnosed with blood tests. It has to be diagnosed with a biopsy.


This is correct...and even the biopsy isn't a sure thing. Sometimes they don't see the cancer until they've removed the nodule/gland/lobe and the pathologist looks at the entire thing under the microscope. Speaking from experience here.


----------

